# Farm for Rent near Pittsburgh PA



## rentledonne (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you been thinking about getting into the horse business or running your own stables but don’t have the land or can't afford to buy the property, here is your chance to rent. 72 acre farm with house and out building available great location close to Pittsburgh, great riding trails and pasture.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

This property is no longer available.


----------

